# Deer



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello everyone,

Hope you had a great Thanksgiving.

Have a problem with deer getting into my yard eating my brand new TTTF sod and trampling it.
Of course, I have the greenest and freshest grass in the neighborhood so it's a smorgasbord for them.

Put up a 4 ft plastic fence but of course they jumped over it.

Tried a motion activated sprinkler system that was junk so I returned it.

Next option is to try is fishing line around it at about 3 ft. I have plenty of this as I am a fishing guide ;-)
Heard this works well as they don't see it and when approached and hit, scares them off.

Anyone else ever try this? Other ideas that work?

Thanks!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Barking dog - it just works.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

I wished I have 3 dogs.

This is for the front yard which is unfenced.

Deer don't know how lucky they are I used to deer hunt &#128514;


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Here's some ideas:

Growing a Greener World Episode 1003: Oh Deer, Dealing with Four-Legged Garden Pests


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Some cool ideas on there will check them out thanks!


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I find that when I spray fish emulsion on my hydrangeas the deer have no interest.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Awesome I may give it a try @Lust4Lawn !

My fishing line trick didn't work, and a host of other ideas didn't. The deer in my neighborhood are all pets so nothing seems to scare them.

Have you noticed any critters like skunks being attracted to the fish emulsion?


----------



## radiomix (May 18, 2020)

Milorganite is my go to detergent. I know it's used as a fertilizer, but I sprinkle it around my ornamentals every few weeks or so and they leave them alone. Deer used to eat the potted plants right on my patio. A little bit of this stuff and they won't touch it. I keep a bag in my shop with a solo cup that I use to sprinkle around plants and the yard to keep the deer away.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Awesome will give it a shot thanks!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

^^^That^^^ IS good to know! :thumbup:

I went out this morning and that time of year is here; the white tails in my hood don't just munch the grass, they pull tufts of it out of the ground, by the scores, every night! 

By Spring, I'll be back where I started with a yard that looks like the surface of the moon! :evil:

And unless I'm mistaken my local Rural King had some Milo on the pallets last week (even though they were 100% outta lime :|


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Well Milorganite works great for about 2 days until the stink goes away. I put on my lawn and obviously had to water it in. Will try it as a border to see without watering it.
Thanks!


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

440mag said:


> ^^^That^^^ IS good to know! :thumbup:
> 
> I went out this morning and that time of year is here; the white tails in my hood don't just munch the grass, they pull tufts of it out of the ground, by the scores, every night!
> 
> ...


Fall and winter I have the same problem. Looking this am it's mostly new growth that is being targeted. This morning my front yard looked like Happy Gilmore was practicing with a 5 iron with tufts and divots everywhere.

I have also tried the milo thing but it only seems to work for a day or two...

I'm considering on planting a deer food plot near their trail to give them easy access to food so hopefully they don't need to forage in my lawn.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Next step going to try Bobbex deer repellent and will post results.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Epic fail already eating it


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Powhatan said:


> Barking dog - it just works.


Yeah well, it appears my wife's lil' rescue, JAX, didn't get that message. 

Nor the memo about Jack Russell mixes terrorizing anything else on four legs ... :roll:

First pic is his reaction when I told him, "_Now JAX, never mind that it's 27^F outside and 74^F inside _(wood burning furnace! :thumbup: ) - _you need to start going outside and patrolling the yard regularly to keep those deer off our lawn, you know, your romper area ..._"

Second pic is him peeking out from under his paws to see if I'm actually still standing there, fantasizing to myself about him coming out of his doggie bed. Or, anywhere more than a few leaps and bounds away from near his fur-Mama's feet!  :?


----------



## PGrenauer (Dec 14, 2020)

I have the same issue. Local golf club near us puts up an electric fence around certain areas in their course. It seems to work very well for them. I have been looking at electric fence supplies at Tractor Supply but have not tired it yet. Just a thought.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

I hear you may be last resort


----------

